# Rate Stephen James, biggest slayer in the world



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

This is the biggest slayer in the world tbh, every YouTube video I seen of him is literally filled with comments of sluts wanting his cock. 6’1 good frame, crazy neck, tattoo maxed, insane facial bones, and his swag mogs everyone I have seen. 8-8.5/10 facially 9.5/10 overall


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 20, 2019)

7. Awful tattoos though.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 20, 2019)

I hate tattos and his body look weird but still 8-8.5


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn his tattoos are ugly but he's good looking nevertheless


----------



## androidcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Nichegame/10


----------



## René Guénon (Jan 20, 2019)

These tatoos are sooooo ugly...
+ His neck is a little to wide.

But yeah, ultimate slayer


----------



## Kenma (Jan 20, 2019)

Tbh I think he's lying about his height


----------



## eren1 (Dec 7, 2022)

Deleted member 39 said:


> Damn his tattoos are ugly but he's good looking nevertheless


When your good looking, almost nothing is a falio, it’s always a halo.


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 7, 2022)

7psl

And the tattoos are shite


----------

